# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Tìm về vùng đất hoang sơ Kenya

## nguyetnt

- Những thảo nguyên mênh mông với đồng cỏ rộng lớn, cùng với những đàn thú quý hiếm như: voi, tê giác, hươu cao cổ, sư tử… nhiều không đếm xuể đã tạo nên nét đặc biệt của lục địa đen. Bên cạnh những trận cầu nảy lửa, Châu Phi còn được biết đến như là một đất nước du lịch vô cùng hấp dẫn với những đàn thú hoang dã và cảnh quan đầy thi vị. Hãy đến và khám phá vùng đất hoang dã Kenya – vùng đất của những công viên quốc gia và khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên này hứa hẹn sẽ đem đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm, khám  phá thú vị về thiên nhiên hoang dã.


Kenya là một đất nước nằm ở Đông Phi, dọc theo bờ Ấn Độ Dương – là một điểm đến lý tưởng cho khách du lịch thích khám phá thiên nhiên hoang dã hay muốn tận hưởng sự thanh bình, yên ả.




Hồ Bogoria là hồ nước muối kiềm nằm phía Nam thung lũng Rift
Đến với hồ Bogoria của Kenya, chắc chắn bạn không khỏi choáng ngợp trước màu hồng trải dài trên bờ hồ hay lưu vực của hàng ngàn chú chim hồng hạc thong thả kiếm ăn.


Bạn có thể cảm nhận được những giây phút thanh bình ở nơi tuyệt đẹp này, thậm chí cảnh tĩnh lặng đến mức bạn có thể nghe thấy tiếng chảy của mạch nước ngầm.


Ngoài ra, cảnh quan hồ Kenya mang vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên sống động, đầy màu sắc, quy tụ nhiều nhất các loài chim trên thế giới như: hồng hạc, bồ nông trắng,… cũng như nhiều loài động vật hoang dã khác: tê giác đen, hươu cao cổ, sư tử, báo,… đây được coi là chốn thiên đường nghỉ ngơi hàng ngàn chim quý hiếm và một số động vật ăn cỏ: hươu cao cổ, linh dương, hà mã…


Những chú bồ nông cũng tụ tập về đây rất đông chẳng kém gì loài hồng hạc


Nếu may mắn bạn sẽ được tận mắt trông thấy hồng hạc xòe cánh như thiên nga


Bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng cảnh tượng một mảng màu hồng với đội quân hàng trăm con hồng hạc cùng bay trên bầu trời trong ánh chiều tà, một vẻ đẹp bình yên, hoành tráng của thiên nhiên nữa đấy!


Với hơn 800.000 con, số lượng hồng hạc tập trung tại hồ Kenya đang ở mức cao; do nguồn nước dồi dào và sự hồi phục của môi trường tự nhiên trong khu vực này

Hồng hạc tại đây có nhiều màu sắc khác nhau từ trắng tới hồng và đến cả màu đỏ sậm và đen.






Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## nguyetnt

Hệ sinh thái nơi đây có thể nói là khá đa dạng và phong phú gồm nhiều hồ, đồng cỏ và bao quanh là rừng rậm. Đến đây, bạn sẽ phải nín thở khi tận mắt chứng kiến ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp kiêu sa của những chú hồng hạc và nhiều loài chim cũng như những loài động vật đa dạng và phong phú khác. Bạn sẽ không chỉ bắt gặp hồng hạc hay bồ nông không thôi, mà ở đây bạn cũng sẽ trông thấy khá nhiều loài chim khác nhau, với nhiều màu sắc đa dạng và hài hòa, trông rất lạ mắt vô cùng:







Chẳng hạn như những chú tê giác to lớn chăng !!!...




…hoặc bạn có thể chứng kiến cảnh oai hùng
của những chú ngựa vằn mang trên mình bộ da thật ấn tượng 


Hay những chú báo khỏe mạnh nhưng rất gần gũi và thân thiện




Bạn cũng có thể bắt gặp hươu cao cổ đang khoe thân mình trong ánh chiều tà


Cuộc sống nơi đây như ngôi nhà chung của nhiều loài động vật vậy
Ngoài ra, Kenya cũng là nơi sinh sống của rất nhiều bộ tộc kì lạ. Trong đó, quan trọng nhất là bộ tộc người Turkala, El Molo, Kikuyu và Maasai. Họ sống hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, cùng với rất nhiều tập tục kì lạ và điều đặc biệt là trang phục của họ rất sặc sỡ. Những bộ tộc này cũng góp phần tạo nên sự hấp dẫn kì thú của đất nước Châu Phi này.




Nơi đây không chỉ có cảnh vật thiên nhiên đa dạng
mà con người nơi đây cũng hài hòa và thân thiện hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên
Với rất nhiều khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên và công viên quốc gia, Kenya là thiên đường du lịch cho những ai yêu thiên nhiên và đam mê khám phá thế giới động vật hoang dã.

----------


## lunas2

Hồng Hạc nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## h20love

hoang dã quá, thick thật

----------

